# Fragmin bruises



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

all

Can anyone help?

I have managed to produce some lovely big bruises on my stomach from my fragmin injections. Has anyone got any ideas or techniques that might help to avoid this?

Love Jellybabe


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello,
The best thing would be to call the nurse or doc to check for ideas, but when I was doing injections ( although different drugs, I bruised a bit too). It says on the paper info in the box of drugs that it is a side effect and it disappears after finishing injections. But I know that arnica, helps with bruises, so maybe rub some , or take some arnica homeopathic doses ? Do you have to inject on stomach? I always did mine on the thighs ( told I could ) so maybe you can alternate?
Future mummy


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for that Future Mummy  

I have been doing them into my stomach as there is more padding there. The needle is quite hard to push in and the fluid thick so I figure this is the best place for me to do it. 

I will ask the clinic 

Thanks love 

Jellybabe x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again,
A tip given by a nurse: if you get the ok to inject in thigh, the top of thigh is the less painful. Actually I hardly felt anything. However if you inject on the sides it will hurt more. Also why don't you use some emla cream, I used it at the begining when I was not sure how to inject. It was a tip given to me on this FF board, and the nurse said that was fine they use it in hosp too. You find it at Boots. put some cream ( like a coin surface) half hour before, you won't feel a thing. It is a local powerful anesthetic completely safe. You might want to check with your nurse or doc if you are a bit worried to use it. Believe me it is a wonderful help. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Jellybabe!

I'm on fragmin 5000 for my 2ww, and as I bruised heavily last time (thighs or stomach), I asked the nurse for some tips this time.

Apart from Arnica (as already mentioned), the nurse suggested putting pressure on the actual injection site for around one minute to speed up clotting, thus preventing more blood rushing to the surface, and also suggested massaging the general site for a few minutes afterwards.

I've done this for two days now, and I have to say it has helped.  Apart from yesterdays ill-experienced attempt to do the above, which has left a very slight bruise, today's injection only left a dark red spot where the needle went in, but no bruise!

Have a go!
Georgiepie


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks so much Future Mummy and Georgie Pie - some very helpful tips - just what I needed.

I tried the massaging afterwards and that does not seem to have left a bruise - so good advice!!

Georgiepie - I know what you mean about the dark red dots - looks like I have been involved in an alien abduction  

Love Jellybabe


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  I have just posted the exact same question on IVF board and then found this........

Its so much harder just to get through the skin,  I found the D/R injections easy,  these sting and bruise.  

Have just done tonights injection before posting but will try the pressure tomorrow see if it helps. 

Last time my stomach had a band of green across it about 2 inches wide by the time I got my BFN!  

Lets hope we get the desired result,  I dont mind the bruises if it gets the BFP.

Katie


----------

